# hotmail, mozilla mail



## cerb (6. September 2004)

Hi zusammen!

ich hab eine frage bezüglich dem abrufen eines Hotmailaccounts über das mailprogramm von mozilla. 
1.geht das überhaupt?
2. wenn ja welche serveradresse muss ich für da angeben? 

Danke im Voraus


----------

